# Which caliber of rifle to buy



## biggamehunter69 (Feb 6, 2006)

I was looking at a few different calibers of rifles for all big game. I was thinking of getting a .270, .308, .30-06, 7mm mag, or .300 win mag.

:sniper:


----------



## natemil373 (Dec 3, 2005)

Yes, yes, yes, yes, and yes. All of these are good all around big game cartidges. They are all tried and true choices that have stood the test of time. I'll elaborate since I am bored.
.270-A necked down 30-06. This choice is more than adequate for all but the Big Bears. Jack O Conner famously used this cartridge to take most of the game that he took and will forever have cemented it in infamy.
.308-The most accurate of any case design. A great choice as are all the others. One thing that would make me more apt to go with this one is that you can probably locate hceap plinking ammo that is left over mil-surplus.
30-06-Just turned a century and as great as ever. Probably the most versatile of the choices as you can shoot 55gr accelerators up to 220 grains. There are some who would disagree, but I would not feel undergunned even with the big bears shooting a good 220 grainer.
7mm Rem Mag-Probably one of a few magnums that are accepted as standard rounds. This is a great choice for long range shooting at big game as it offers an acceptable level of bullet weight and flat trajectory.
300 Win Mag-A little to potent to be of much use unless all you are hunting is very large game. If used for deer I feel that it is overkill, although much better to overkill than underkill, I just feel that all that power and more importantly recoil is unnecessary. The main advantage that the 7mm Rem Mag and 300 Win Mag have is that they are pretty much mainstream and you can find an abundance of ammo.
All in all any one of these cartridges will suit your need as an all around Big Gamer, it mainly comes down to personnal preference. I would also examine exactly what you will be doing with it as each choice has a slight edge to the others in certain areas, while in other areas it may not perform as well.


----------



## Chuck Smith (Feb 22, 2005)

To add to what natemil373 stated:

Pick a gun that you won't be afraid to shoot. Pick one you can handle the recoil on. And then practice. All of the guns you mentioned would be great for all big game need IMO. The .270 is light for Big Bears...but the rest will do.


----------



## Grunter (Feb 11, 2006)

325. WSM will do for you what all of those calibers will. Here's a pic of mine with a Mexico Whitetail. 
Dave

http://home.hvc.rr.com/dvoutdoors/Mexico.htm

:sniper:


----------



## dlip (May 16, 2004)

Grunter said:


> 325. WSM will do for you what all of those calibers will. Here's a pic of mine with a Mexico Whitetail.
> Dave
> 
> http://home.hvc.rr.com/dvoutdoors/Mexico.htm
> ...


While I agree that a 325 can compete with any of those in killing power, you also have to look at ammo availability. Not trying to argue wiht you, I was just putting that out there. Nothing can compete with the 30/06 in the field of ammo availability, and the .308 is hard to beat because of the surplus ammo, although if you look for alittle bit, you can find dirt cheap 30/06 ammo. That's what I use to plink with.


----------



## pennsyltucky (Oct 30, 2005)

in manitoba? id have me a 340 weatherby fer sure!

i love canada.....can i come hunt with you? :lol:


----------



## Grunter (Feb 11, 2006)

Dlip,

Perhaps your right about availability but, like I wrote in another thread,"If you can type a letter on this forum you can just as easily buy ammo on-line. You will end up paying Less for ammo if you buy a few boxes at a clip.

The ballistic's of the 325 are right in there with the calibers that Biggamehunter69 was inquireing about if not better. It shoots flat and hits hard. The recoil is little more than that of a 270. Use the 180 grain balistic silver tips for deer sized critters. If you want to hunt elk or griz slap in a 220. grain round and your good to go.

Some of the new short mags are little improvement on there cousins but the 270.WSM and 325.WSM are superior in every aspect. Im talking about muzzle velocity and energy downrange.

I was in the market for a do it all gun and found that the 325. was just the ticket. Im very impressed with its accuracy and it will be my carry-all weapon for many years to come. I broke mine in on a couple Whitetails this year. Next year I will persue some bigger critters and I know ill be ready with my A-bolt.

Why beat your shoulder up with a 300. mag when the 325. will do the same damage and is a lot more fun to shoot?

If you want to kill a deer today and a bear tommorow take a look at the 325. You will be very pleased.
Dave :idea:


----------



## Burly1 (Sep 20, 2003)

A bit of a departure from the thread.... but as to ammo availability, here goes. If you travel by commercial airline, ammo and firearms must be packed in seperate luggage. Therefore, If your ammo bag doesn't make it and your rifle does, and you are shooting a less common cartridge, you might be SOL at the hunting camp. Just something to consider. All of these new cartridge's are great but at this point in time availability can still be an important factor to consider. Good shooting, Burl


----------



## Bore.224 (Mar 23, 2005)

Grunter do you have a boss recoil reduction on that A-bolt rifle? If recoil is not that bad with the .325 WSM like you say WSM cartridges are going to be a big hit. You will find most people on this forum shy away from WSM and WSSM cartridges, its nice to hear positve reports about them!


----------



## honkbuster3 (Jan 11, 2006)

I would go with the 30-06 You can go kill any animal on the north american continent with that rifle, its great :beer:


----------



## Remington 7400 (Dec 14, 2005)

My advice, go .30-06 or go home!


----------



## Militant_Tiger (Feb 23, 2004)

Couldn't be happier with my 30-06. All the power I need, and not a bit more.


----------



## Gun Owner (Sep 9, 2005)

Personally, I love my .270. I wouldnt trade it for anything.

But even I admit the ammo selection and available for the 30-06 is second to none.

The 300 win mag is fun, but its a one shot gun. After that, no matter how much you think you can control it, the flinch affects your shot. These babies kick like a ****** off mule.

I've got no personal experience with a 7mm.


----------



## gooseboy (Sep 13, 2005)

7mm if your going for bears. If not a 30-06.


----------



## dlip (May 16, 2004)

30/06 hands down. 110 grain accelerators for coyotes, and 220 grain Core Lokt's for anything else in north america.


----------



## Militant_Tiger (Feb 23, 2004)

Accelerators? Heard a lot of nasty stuff about them. Are they still in production?


----------



## dlip (May 16, 2004)

I haven't ever seen them in the stores, but I saw some a looonnng time ago on an internet shop. Yes, I've heard bad things about them, I'm just comparing the wide variety of bullet selection.


----------



## Invector (Jan 13, 2006)

I'm in the same boat with ya and here is what I got down so far. Any thing form a 22-250 and bigger to a 260 are good deer guns. If your wanting somthing that has a better punch at long range but less kik then a .260 rem is your gun. All the smaller guns in that area do about the same thing just differnt bullets and different types of amno. The biggest difference is the power/speed at longer ranges. If you feel that you want somthing a bit bigger for deer and bigger game then to start would be a .308 .270 and .30-06. A .270 is probably the most used gun for deer/elk. A .308 and .30-06 shoot about the same. I got a .300 win mag myself and realy like it. Its a Browning BAR. Its easy to shoot and dont have to mess with a bolt. It was easier for me to get an auto-loader since that is what I am use to shooting at ducks geese and upland birds. The .300 win mag gives you an added advantage if you do close range and long range shooting. The balistics of it out does the smaller guns. (though the .270 has a flatter buller path). And if you reload you can get as small as a 110 grain or as large as a 220 grain. I know other hunters that shoot long range with .308s and .300win mags. I guess its all up to type of gun, recoil, and what your hunting. If its a deer/elk gun .270 .308 .30-06 and my choice .300 win mag all will work very well.


----------

